# I put a 1990 1.8L 8V into a 1958 Volvo. But can't figure out what wires to give power to start it.



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey Vortex,

Its been a while.....

I am working on this 1958 Volvo 444. I am putting this 1.8 L VW engine in sideways and so far I have mounted everything and its all in place. But what I need to achieve is figure out what the 5 wires off the end of the harness by the Digifant II ECU need to be connected to so I can crank that starter while I have fuel pressure and have all my injectors spray and my spark plugs fire. 

I looked on here for the wiring diagrams and it was evident I needed the holy grail.... Bentley manual. 

Anyways, 

Lets just get right to it. 










Here is more photos of the car: 

http://imgur.com/a/l1skI#12

Here are the photos of the wiring harness physically: 



















Here is the computer/ecu/PCM/whatever you want to correct me on it is: 










Here is the hall ignition control unit:











Here is a photo of the wiring diagram I am trying to decipher. 




You can see at the top I have written R/G is 50, R/Y is 34, W/R is T1x, Bk/Y is Digifant control Relay Pin 87, R/Bk = 42. 

So the question is. What am I going to do to those six wires so that when I turn the key to start everything will run and be powered in the order that it should be.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

The connector you're showing is where the Engine/ECU harness connects to the secondary engine harness that goes inside to the fuse panel. 

-The red wire with white stripe is the o2 sensor heater power supply wire.

-The red wire with yellow stripe is the for the ground control side of the fuel pump relay. The ECU uses this wire to turn the fuel pump on and and off. 

-The red wire with green stripe is the a starting signal (power) that just tells the ECU that the engine is actively cranking.

-The black wire with yellow stripe is the main ECU power supply. It normally comes from the ECU relay.

-The solid red wire is the fuel injector power supply, which is supposed to be on whenever the ECU relay is on.

If you really want to know your harness, you can look in my current build thread which involves a complete rework of CE2 Digi 2 engine harnesses:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-spec-engine-harness-2Y-Trans-INA-Oil-Pan-Etc


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

fopeano said:


> The connector you're showing is where the Engine/ECU harness connects to the secondary engine harness that goes inside to the fuse panel.
> 
> -The red wire with white stripe is the o2 sensor heater power supply wire.
> 
> ...


You sure know your harness! That mitchell diagram that you have and you are using. Could you please send me a photo of it to colincorreia at G M aIL dot com


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

Look at this breakdown as well. 



Seax_Smith said:


> Fleshed out one of my cheat sheets. Thought it might be useful.
> 
> _Main Electrical System (gasoline, except 16-valve), p. 171-182.
> 1990 Jetta German Production.
> ...


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

There is also this



Seax_Smith said:


> *Associated Connectors, Etc.:*
> T3b/1-3 is O2 Sensor plug / socket.
> T3b/1 is Green signal wire (black on O2 sensor side)
> T3b/2 is Black/Brown to head ground.
> ...


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

fopeano is correct about the wiring. Go through his thread. He is building a no-nonsense Digi II harness.

Hate to suggest this, but to make this work, you are going to have to reverse engineer all of the internal connections in a CE2 fuse/relay panel. In the Bentley current flow diagrams this would be all the stuff in the grey box at the top of the diagram. 

It is a doable thing, but would probably require you to either carry a CE2 fuse relay panel just for the digi II. Bulky thing to try and tuck away to carry a few relays. 

You could get more creative and use standard 4 and 5 pin relays in a small bosch relay box with fuses. You would only need to make Useable fakes of the digi relay and the fuel pump relay I think. Digi relay would be easy, standard 4 pin, but the fuel pump relay is more complex, and not a standard configuration. Digi is also finicky about fuel pump relays. there are a couple of them and they are NOT interchangeable.

Over there are less than a dozen wires running back to the Fuse/Relay panel from the ECU. Trace one wire at a time and replicate that circuit. Proceed to the next wire.

A better plan would be to run the digi II engine on Megasquirt 2.2 green board with and LC2 Wide band O2 sensor. Clean and simple.

Nice choice of cars! P1800 and 122S are still both on my list of cars I want to daily.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll have to make a fresh copy and take a picture of the Mitchell engine harness diagram. I have to warn you though, I had some trouble taking the pictures shown in focus so everything is legible. I'll see if I can use a scanner/copier at work to make a PDF maybe, but it may be a crude picture you need to print out. To clarify, the wiring diagrams were printed out for my car 12 years ago when I worked at a shop using Mitchell. I made photocopies to write on for this project. I could send it snail mail. I have plenty of envelopes and liberty forever stamps.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Any Progress?
Decide on what direction to take with it?


----------



## Tdc_shop (Apr 18, 2016)

Super easy to fire digi two off using only two relay-one for ecu/injectors/dizzy/maf. And the other for fuel pump (still controlled by ecu for oem function. Hit me up in a dm i can prob help yah-i just did a very similar thing on a cabby running digi 2 now-was cis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

I completed all the wiring on the engine side. Even made a pretty cool gas tank










then i had to stop because I couldnt find a cap and rotor for the engine.


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

2nd attempt posting photo


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

This forum never ceases to impress. There's some top-notch knowledge in here!

I'm curious about your swap: What made you decide to go with the VW 8v, and why with the 1.8L instead of a 2.0L? What bellhousing and transmission are you using?

Keep up the great work, it sounds like you're on the home stretch. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## goanslow (Aug 11, 2015)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> This forum never ceases to impress. There's some top-notch knowledge in here!
> 
> I'm curious about your swap: What made you decide to go with the VW 8v, and why with the 1.8L instead of a 2.0L? What bellhousing and transmission are you using?
> 
> Keep up the great work, it sounds like you're on the home stretch. :thumbup: :thumbup:




Someone gave it to me for free. i would have rather had a 1.8T out of a mk4 or mk5


----------

